# Good Day Today!



## Salty dog (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm probably more vocal today because I'm excited to be bringing home my new dog today. I put down my last boy about a month ago. This guy comes from the local Humane Society. Aussie cattle dog and probably a mix of yellow lab and pit. His name is Bullit. (I like it spelled with an "i"):thumbsup:


----------



## rahimlee54 (Jun 16, 2011)

It's always nice to adopt a dog, and those cattle dogs are suppose to be really good pets. Congrats.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh that sounds like a great dog! Pics?


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 16, 2011)

ASAP


----------



## mattrud (Jun 16, 2011)

Congrats Salty!


----------



## rockbox (Jun 16, 2011)

Good day indeed.


----------



## mainaman (Jun 16, 2011)

Congrats and yes pic please.


----------



## chazmtb (Jun 16, 2011)

Congratulations Salty and Bullit.


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 16, 2011)

Congrats! I'm betting Bullit will eat well, and all his food will have perfectly uniform cuts :hungry:


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 16, 2011)

Major congrats! Loosing a dog really sucks, but getting a dog really rocks!
Damn, I wish I had thought of that name when I adopted Steeler, it would have been a perfect name for him. 
P.S.- just found a mostly decapitated rat in the back yard today.


----------



## Potato42 (Jun 16, 2011)

That's great Scott. I just got to hear a great story from David yesterday about how he got his dog. They really are mans best friend. Congratulations and enjoy yourself:biggrin:


----------



## Ratton (Jun 16, 2011)

How old is Bullit? It will be interesting to see how his personality develops as he adapts to your lifestyle! Enjoy the trip.:thumbsup:


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 16, 2011)

nice, Salty! i love dogs, and like them better than humans, as a species, by a wide margin.


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 16, 2011)

I agree. Unfortunately the Vet didn't get a chance to cut his balls off today. It will be tomorrow.


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 16, 2011)

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19860992


----------



## watercrawl (Jun 16, 2011)

Good looking dog Salty.


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice, congrats! I wish I could have a dog out here.

Stefan


----------



## 99Limited (Jun 16, 2011)

Now you've got to get him a dark green bandana.


----------



## FryBoy (Jun 16, 2011)

So where are the pictures? 

Here are my rescue dogs:

This is Chelsea, who was a Aussie Shepherd & German Shepherd cross. We got her from the shelter when she was about 18 months old. She had been adopted and returned once or twice, but turned out to be the sweetest, smartest dog I've ever met, albeit a little goofy. Chelsea lived to be 14 and despite having Atkinson's Disease was very healthy (at great expense I might add) until her sudden demise about 4 years ago. Here's Chelsea engaging in her version of swimming on a hot day in the San Fernando Valley:








This is Cody, our current dog, a Rhodesian Ridgeback (Lion Dog) and Lab mix. We found her through Craig's List shortly after Chelsea passed away. She was also about 18 months old when we got her. The young man who had raised her from a pup had to move to San Francisco to care for his grandparents and to take over their Italian dessert business (life is sometimes tough) and couldn't take her with him, and he was grateful that we came along at about the last minute. Another sweet, bright, goofy dog, loves the grandkids, fiercely protective of the house (there have been no attacks by squirrels, cats, possums, raccoons, or birds since Cody took over security: 






As Mark Twain said, "Heaven goes by favor; if it went by merit, you would stay out and your dog would go in." 

Rescue one today. A dog will bring unimaginable joy into your life.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 16, 2011)

good looking dogs all.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jun 16, 2011)

Great looking dogs!

Salty, congrats to the new family member! He looks like he might be a runner!


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 16, 2011)

Congratulations Scott! Here's a picture of my lab, Zoey.

http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/8088/img0480m.jpg


----------



## DWSmith (Jun 16, 2011)

Scott, I thought you got another dog last year after you lost Buster. The new one looks like he will be the life of the party.


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 16, 2011)

Some times the breed speculation in that site really crack me up.


----------



## FryBoy (Jun 16, 2011)

stereo.pete said:


> Congratulations Scott! Here's a picture of my lab, Zoey.
> 
> http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/8088/img0480m.jpg


 Sweet face!


----------



## FryBoy (Jun 16, 2011)

Salty dog said:


> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19860992


 Handsome fellow! Looks like he'll be active and curious, a great companion!


----------



## RRLOVER (Jun 16, 2011)

Congrats on the new family member,he is one lucky dog.


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 17, 2011)

The BoardSMITH said:


> Scott, I thought you got another dog last year after you lost Buster. The new one looks like he will be the life of the party.


 
I put Buster down a year ago. Buster's life long pal Rippy had progressive nerve damage. He eventually lost the use of his hind legs. No way for a dog to live. I tried to hold out for the summer but that's not happening. It's going to be strange having a healthy dog around. It's been a while.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 17, 2011)

Just noticed this thread, and wanted to say a BIG congratulations! 
You just made a huge difference in Bullit's life. Having a dog really is one of the best parts of beng a human. (ironic, I know). 
I can't wait to see how Bullit's knife and sharpening skills develop.


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## chazmtb (Jun 17, 2011)

Great looking friend, Scott.


----------



## mattrud (Jun 17, 2011)

Thats one fine look pal you have there


----------



## Josh (Jun 17, 2011)

I love his face - very distinctive - he's obviously a proud dog, and I'm guessing stubborn. I've very recently saved a pup from a litter of 8 on an Indian reserve. He looks a lot like the ridgeback posted... but we have no idea what his breeds are. its great to see so many on this forum with similar values!!


----------



## tk59 (Jun 17, 2011)

That's funny you said that. You know what they say about dogs looking like their owners... oke1:


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 18, 2011)

What a great head! He really looks like a runner, too! I can see where he gets his name!


----------



## BraisedorStewed (Jun 18, 2011)

Great looking dog, congrats Scott. Can't wait to get a pooch of my own, just gotta figure out wether I'm moving soon or not. Don't wanna adopt a dog and then have to uproot and travel cross country.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 23, 2011)

Go ahead! Another great part about a dog is that they don't know their address, but they do know where home is!


----------



## Aphex (Jun 23, 2011)

tk59 said:


> That's funny you said that. You know what they say about dogs looking like their owners... oke1:



If thats true, imagine how ugly the owner of this dog is.


----------



## El Pescador (Jun 23, 2011)

I heard Del got a new dog today!


Pesky


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 29, 2011)

I've discovered he's an American Dingo AKA Dixie Dingo AKA Carolina Dog.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 29, 2011)

That's a great picture.


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 29, 2011)

I pity the squirrel that strays into your yard!!


----------

